# Êtes vous un Geek ? Faites le test !



## oXyTus (9 Janvier 2006)

http://patate.ressource-toi.org/~rst210/asp/geek/geek_test.asp

Voilà un petit test qui vous prendra 5 minutes, vraiment sympa 

Edit : Bon ok peut être un peu plus de 5 minutes :X


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Je vais le faire, mais à voir les lignes MS-dos que je me suis tapées ces derniers temps y'a pas photo...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Arrf : 887, dilettante ! Sauvé, je suis normal !


----------



## oXyTus (9 Janvier 2006)

Lowl, n'hésitez pas à donner vos scores, moi j'ai :

*Votre fiche de geek*

*Votre score est de : 705*

*Vous faites partie des Dilettantes*

   Mouais... Faudra encore bosser un peu pour faire un bon geek, hmm ? ;-)


----------



## oXyTus (9 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Arrf : 887, dilettante ! Sauvé, je suis normal !



mince j'fais presque autant qu'un vrai geek ppp


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Votre score est de : 3235

Vous faites partie des Total Geeks

Pour vous, le monde réel est une grande pièce avec un plafond tantôt bleu, tantôt gris, tantôt noir moucheté de blanc. Toutes mes ficelles de caleçons ! ^^

Edit:5 minutes ? même pas vrai


----------



## oXyTus (9 Janvier 2006)

Ah ouais quand même :] Mes felicitations, nous avons un nouveau record, sera-t-il battu ?
(Tu collectionnes des cailloux ?)


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

oXyTus a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais quand même :] Mes felicitations, nous avons un nouveau record, sera-t-il battu ?
> (Tu collectionnes des cailloux ?)




Tu veux une machine à calculer Ti-16 ?


----------



## oXyTus (9 Janvier 2006)

Bah à part pour la démonter (et voir ce qu'elle contient) et la remonter pour en faire quelque chose de mieux, je vois pas franchement ce que je pourrais en faire...ah si ! améliorer mon score à ce test


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Bon là je bidouille pour envoyer un fax avec mon GSM...

ça ne me servira jamais...j'ai un fax...mais on m'a demandé comment faire...

Une idée..? .sous Tiger 10.4.3..... off course....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bon là je bidouille pour envoyer un fax avec mon GSM...
> 
> ça ne me servira jamais...j'ai un fax...mais on m'a demandé comment faire...
> 
> Une idée..? .sous Tiger 10.4.3..... off course....



Dis donc modérateur, on ne t'a jamais dit que c'est très vilain le multipostage ?

En plus, pour avoir une réponse ici, il te faudrait un miracle.


----------



## Yama (9 Janvier 2006)

ah ! ah ! voilà pourquoi j'ai pas beaucoup de petites amies .......



> Votre fiche de geek
> 
> Votre score est de : 1916
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2006)

l Øw~ yØuR bØx


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc modérateur, on ne t'a jamais dit que c'est très vilain le multipostage ?
> 
> En plus, pour avoir une réponse ici, il te faudrait un miracle.




 un membre de MacGé est dans la détresse...je l'aide.... 

va petit scarabé..... répondre à tes disciples.... :love:


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> l Øw~ yØuR bØx




Pas mieux! ...en trois lettres.....


----------



## r0m1 (10 Janvier 2006)

alors attention, je casse tout, et j'ai l'impression d'être l'extra terrestre du coin, j'ai fais: 

425

bon je reconnais, je suis plus un littéraire s'étant engagé dans des études ou les sciences n'ont pas énormément de place....


----------



## DarkNeo (10 Janvier 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> alors attention, je casse tout, et j'ai l'impression d'être l'extra terrestre du coin, j'ai fais:
> 
> 425
> 
> bon je reconnais, je suis plus un littéraire s'étant engagé dans des études ou les sciences n'ont pas énormément de place....




Ben tu sais ya pas beaucoup de mérite à être un Geek , enfin c'est ce que je pense 
Moi j'ai eu 700 environ et j'en suis bien content ^^


----------



## Yama (10 Janvier 2006)

moi j'en suis fier......


----------



## rubren (10 Janvier 2006)

*Votre score est de : 761

Vous faites partie des Dilettantes

Mouais... Faudra encore bosser un peu pour faire un bon geek, hmm ? *

Eh il plaisante "faudra bosser encore un peu" j'ai pas l'intention de le devenir....


----------



## Freelancer (10 Janvier 2006)

> Votre score est de : 1464


Je ne code pas, je ne joue pas en ligne, j'ai une hygiène corporelle tout à fait classique, j'ai un mac, j'écoute Kylie (et j'aime ça).... mais comment c'est possible


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Janvier 2006)

645 : je suis recalé !


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

je commence à avoir peur ...

Même pas


----------



## iTof (10 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne code pas, je ne joue pas en ligne, j'ai une hygiène corporelle tout à fait classique, j'ai un mac, j'écoute Kylie (et j'aime ça).... mais comment c'est possible


disait-il... et au niveau de tes fréquentations ?   En tout cas, chapeau bas, ça me tente. Je me garde le test pour un petit moment au cours duquel je n'aurai aucune raison d'être sur l'ordi...


----------



## jeep2nine (10 Janvier 2006)

250
encore trop à mon avis


----------



## bens (10 Janvier 2006)

> Votre fiche de geek
> 
> Votre score est de : 467
> 
> ...



 mouaih !!! pas terrible... en même temps, ce n'est peut-être pas une mauvaise chose


----------



## DarkNeo (10 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne code pas, je ne joue pas en ligne, j'ai une hygiène corporelle tout à fait classique, j'ai un mac, j'écoute Kylie (et j'aime ça).... mais comment c'est possible



Faut dire qu'il y a des questions bien bidons quand même


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

De toute façon un *vrai* Geek ne ferait jamais ce genre de test


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Janvier 2006)

Votre fiche de geek

Votre score est de : 635

Vous faites partie des Dilettantes


ouf!


----------



## oXyTus (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon un *vrai* Geek ne ferait jamais ce genre de test



c'est pas faux, ça lui ferait perdre du temps dans son apprentissage pour devenir le prochain Bill Gates ^.^ 
Y a pas beaucoup de geek ici quand même ;p Ou comme tu dis les vrais ne font pas le test :]


----------



## Fondug (10 Janvier 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> alors attention, je casse tout, et j'ai l'impression d'être l'extra terrestre du coin, j'ai fais:
> 
> 425
> 
> bon je reconnais, je suis plus un littéraire s'étant engagé dans des études ou les sciences n'ont pas énormément de place....


 
90...   
bah faut dire, moi l'informatique, chu juste utilisateur... et encore, au bureau seulement...


----------



## oXyTus (10 Janvier 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> 90...
> bah faut dire, moi l'informatique, chu juste utilisateur... et encore, au bureau seulement...



|\/|4i5 7'45 P45 |-|0|\|73 !  Désolée j'ai pas pu m'en empecher...


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2006)

1689
heureusement la litterature et les films me sauvent :bebe:


----------



## jugnin (10 Janvier 2006)

> Votre fiche de geek
> 
> Votre score est de : 567
> 
> Vous faites partie des Dilettantes



Mais ça n'enlève rien à mes qualités d'asocial.


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2006)

geek geek geek hourrah !

guili guili guili

bidi bidi bidi

:sleep: 

Quelques lignes du début du questionnaire, et hop !

Bonne nuit les petits...

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

441...

fondug, t'as dû tricher, 90 !!!!! Tu vis dans une caverne ou quoi ?


----------



## Fondug (10 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> 441...
> 
> fondug, t'as dû tricher, 90 !!!!! Tu vis dans une caverne ou quoi ?


 
Ben nan, j'ai pas d'ordi à la maison, j'y bite que dalle en programmation, j'aime pas les séries télé, jamais joué à des jeux de rôles ni rien, l'electronique c'est pas mon truc, j'regarde pas les jeux télévisés, j'ai pas de t-shirt noir, etc.

En revanche, le test de l'autre jour sur la pureté, sur l'alcool, les drogues et tout, bon ben là par contre, j'ai pris cher...


----------



## quetzalk (10 Janvier 2006)

mouais 700 et quelques... sauvé aussi !  

ce qui m'étonne dans tout ça c'est que certains _aient envie de tricher pour paraître encore plus geek qu'ils ne le sont_. 
moi ça me ferait plutôt peur... :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Votre fiche de geek

Votre score est de : 650

Vous faites partie des Dilettantes

Mouais... Faudra encore bosser un peu pour faire un bon geek, hmm ? ;-)

Si vous le souhaitez, vous pouvez laisser une trace de votre passage dans le Geek Hall et rejoindre les immortels.


----------



## tedy (10 Janvier 2006)

Votre score est de : 770      

Je suis un diletante  

Cool ça me va bien diletante... 
Comme à l'école... en diletante


----------



## duracel (10 Janvier 2006)

405: Dilettantes


----------



## Warflo (10 Janvier 2006)

Votre fiche de geek

Votre score est de : 2304

Vous faites partie des Good Geeks

Félicitations ! Bienvenue parmi les boutonneux bigleux à casquette à hélice ! ^^


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2006)

624, dilletante...

Ca me rassure 

Freelancer, t'inquiète pas, tu peux encore faire des progrès dans certaines matières


----------



## Freelancer (11 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Freelancer, t'inquiète pas, tu peux encore faire des progrès dans certaines matières



Je te fais confiance, tu fais preuve d'une certaine pedagogie


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Janvier 2006)

Votre score est de : 280
Vous faites partie des Dilettantes

Mouais... Faudra encore bosser un peu pour faire un bon geek, hmm ? ;-)

Un peu juste, mais je pense que c'est à cause de StarTrek


----------



## Fondug (11 Janvier 2006)

Tain j'en ai croisé un c'matin dans l'métro, j'ai cru que j'allais lui faire bouffer son porte document LinuxWorld 2004. C'te carricature : nourri aux graisses saturées, le cheveu bien gras, habillé comme Heckel et Jeckel ce boulet tenait absolument à rester assis sur son ptit strapontin (qui a bien failli exploser) alors que c'était bien plein. Nan mais j'te jure, les geeks, faurait les jeter à la Seine...


----------



## tantoillane (13 Avril 2006)

Y en a combien qui ont oublié de cocher "j'ai menti pour avoir plus de pooints" à la fin du test .? 

1400 et des poussières, j'ai la mèmoire courte, merde


----------



## mikoo (13 Avril 2006)

... dilettantes.
ouf


----------



## yvan_le_fou (13 Avril 2006)

790 !!!! Merde je suis pas un Geek ........ :love:


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

alors, même s'il était difficile de programmer en basic avant ma période secondaire pour des raisons de coût financier à l'époque...



> Votre fiche de geek
> 
> Votre score est de : 1146
> 
> ...


----------



## mado (13 Avril 2006)

Pas de moi j'espère


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Avril 2006)

*F*ck*
the geeks


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Pas de moi j'espère




tu serais plutôt du genre à m'attirer chez toi, ça fait partie des choses que j'aime en toi !   :love: :love:


----------



## mado (13 Avril 2006)

Et puis tu risques rien. Je suis une dilettante. De tout


----------



## tantoillane (13 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *F*ck*
> the geeks




toujours le mot qui fait plaisir


----------



## Virpeen (13 Avril 2006)

Votre score est de : 663

Vous faites partie des Dilettantes... 
Va falloir bosser...


----------



## Lio70 (13 Avril 2006)

Votre score est de : 1207

Vous faites partie des Reasonable Geeks

Pas mal... Un bon taux de geekitude coule dans vos veines, mais vous êtes encore trop sociable pour faire un bon geek. Débarrassez-vous des quelques amis qui ont l'outrecuidance de vous tirer hors de chez vous.


----------



## ivanlefou (13 Avril 2006)

792 "vous faites parties des dilettantes"

il y a des question de dingues sur les series, la sf le cine et l'info...

mais il est sympa ce test


----------



## Lamar (13 Avril 2006)

386, ça me correspond bien !


----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2006)

> Votre fiche de geek
> 
> Votre score est de : 155
> 
> ...



y'a de ces questions dans ce test !!...... :mouais: 
:rateau:


----------



## tantoillane (14 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> y'a de ces questions dans ce test !!...... :mouais:
> :rateau:



avec plus de 10 messages par jour sur un forum mac, on se demande comment tu peux avoir un aussi mauvais score


----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> avec plus de 10 messages par jour sur un forum mac, on se demande comment tu peux avoir un aussi mauvais score


suffit de jouer (ou avoir joué) au MQCD..... 
ou de travailler chez soi .........  




_ou de te répondre..... _:rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> avec plus de 10 messages par jour sur un forum mac, on se demande comment tu peux avoir un aussi mauvais score



*10 messages *
au bar.

C'est pourtant pas compliqué à comprendre





:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2006)

vmachin.... a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à -lepurfilsdelasagesse-.


ggrrrrmmmpppfff !!!....... :mouais:

_rrôôôhh !!..... ...un message de plus !! _:rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2006)

Sui un dilettant...; tout ça parce que j'ai pas de t-shirt Star Trek et Magic the gathering  et que je sais pas programmer en C++ ( ni en quoi que ce soit d'autre d'ailleurs ) !   

Racistes ! :rateau:


( m'en fous j'ai au moins les lunettes et le célibat du Geek, na ! ) :rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Avril 2006)

1225   :rose:


----------



## meskh (14 Avril 2006)

euh....





Alos, j'ai bon ??


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Avril 2006)

745...... Chui normal quoi...!!


----------



## morden (14 Avril 2006)

héhé

785 donc je suis juste dilletante ... 

et quand je regarde l'etat de mon bureau, j'aurait du mal à le nier !! lol 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Sloughi (15 Avril 2006)

> Votre fiche de geek
> 
> Votre score est de : 724
> 
> ...


----------



## La mouette (15 Avril 2006)

Suis le seul à avoir fait le test avec sincérité....


----------



## DrFatalis (15 Avril 2006)

1605 pts... moderate geeks...


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Avril 2006)

740 dilllllletante


----------



## Melounette (16 Avril 2006)

C'est nul ce test. Sous prétexte qu'on a fait 2 ou 3 erreurs de jeunesse et des études scientifiques, et qu'on connait 2 ou 3 trucs un peu bizarres, bin on se retrouve une grave geekette. Je donnerais pas mon score, j'ai trop honte.:rose: 
Je suis pas une geekette, je suis l'anti-geek par excellence, j'ai une vie sociale merde ! M'en fous, je vais leur envoyer un mail, ah ils vont m'entendre ! Bande de sales geeks tiens. Non mais oh !


----------



## La mouette (16 Avril 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est nul ce test. Sous prétexte qu'on a fait 2 ou 3 erreurs de jeunesse et des études scientifiques, et qu'on connait 2 ou 3 trucs un peu bizarres, bin on se retrouve une grave geekette. Je donnerais pas mon score, j'ai trop honte.:rose:
> Je suis pas une geekette, je suis l'anti-geek par excellence, j'ai une vie sociale merde ! M'en fous, je vais leur envoyer un mail, ah ils vont m'entendre ! Bande de sales geeks tiens. Non mais oh !



Réaction typique de geek


----------



## Melounette (16 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Réaction typique de geek


Euh....j'ai aussi en ma possession un fouet.


----------



## La mouette (16 Avril 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Euh....j'ai aussi en ma possession un fouet.



J'avais dit pas en publique


----------



## SveDec (18 Avril 2006)

1780 ... j'aurais pu faire mieux / j'4ur4i5 pu f4ir3 mi3ux / _| ' 4 |_| |2 4 | 5  |° |_|  |= 4 | |2 3  |\/| | 3 |_| ><


----------

